
Calico Labs announces discovery of a “non-aging mammal.” - prostoalex
http://longevityfacts.com/google-calico-labs-announces-discovery-non-aging-mammal/
======
moh_maya
So the title is clearly over the top. The "non-aging" characteristics of naked
mole rats have been known for a while. A simple pubmed search gives you this
article [1] published in 2011.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21411857/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21411857/)

Further, as the article abstract states, at an old enough age, even they show
age associated pathologies. I think we should study and understand the
physiology of naked mole rats, especially how they show no sign of
tumorogenesis with age, but this "non-aging" hyperbole is unwarranted.

"Very old NMRs (>28 years), like humans, show signs of age-associated
pathologies (e.g., muscle loss) as well as the accumulation of lipofuscin
pigments, but no signs of tumorigenesis. Indeed, for at least 80% of their
lives NMRs maintain normal activity, body composition, and reproductive and
physiological functions with no obvious age-related increases in morbidity or
mortality rate"

------
mtgx
Now give them water with 10% sugar content in it for a couple of years.

